# Boil on Puppy's Belly.



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

My 15 week old GSD has a pea-sized boil on her abdomen. We were just at the vet's office on Friday and she had a pimple on her stomach. The vet called it pyoderma but said it was basically a pimple. That's exactly what it looked like, a zit.
Well, this morning I noticed that she had a red boil on her belly about in the same spot. It is about the size of a pea, hard and red. I have kept an eye on it all day and I noticed that this afternoon that it seems to be developing a "head". A little white spot right in the center. 
Has anyone ever seen anything like what I am describing? It doesn't seem to be bothering her but it is worrisome to me. She loves the creek and plays in it almost everyday. I towel dry her afterwards but it has been 85 degrees here the past couple of day's and I'm wondering if it isn't due to the water or heat?
Any info would be appreciated. I have already decided that if it doesn't look like it is getting better/smaller in the morning, we are going back to the vet. Better Safe then Sorry.
Thanks.
DeeDee


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My 15 week old GSD has a pea-sized boil on her abdomen. We were just at the vet's office on Friday and she had a pimple on her stomach. The vet called it pyoderma but said it was basically a pimple. That's exactly what it looked like, a zit.
> Well, this morning I noticed that she had a red boil on her belly about in the same spot. It is about the size of a pea, hard and red. I have kept an eye on it all day and I noticed that this afternoon that it seems to be developing a "head". A little white spot right in the center.
> Has anyone ever seen anything like what I am describing? It doesn't seem to be bothering her but it is worrisome to me. She loves the creek and plays in it almost everyday. I towel dry her afterwards but it has been 85 degrees here the past couple of day's and I'm wondering if it isn't due to the water or heat?
> Any info would be appreciated. I have already decided that if it doesn't look like it is getting better/smaller in the morning, we are going back to the vet. Better Safe then Sorry.
> ...


Could you post a picture? It might help identify it to someone who has seen it before.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Jazmyn had "Puppy Pyoderma", they looked like little pimples. At her 8 week visit, the vet saw it and wasn't concerned at that point. At her 12 week visit, it still hadn't gone away, but hadn't worsened. At her 16 week visit, it should have been gone but wasn't, so the vet put her on 14 days of antibiotics. Jazmyn was bothered by it though, she'd lick it and they'd scab. It's now almost cleared up.

They said if it was pyoderma that it wasn't anything to be worried about.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry it took so long, she wasn't very cooperative.
Hopefully the quality is good enough to where you can see what I am talking about. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Lisa,
That makes me feel better. I am a compulsive worrier. This doesn't look so much like a pimple though. The one on Friday, no doubt looked like a zit. This almost looks like a little cyst or something. I'm hoping she isn't allergic to something in our creek. (She loves the water) I'm gonna keep her out of the water tomorrow though just to make sure that isn't whats causing it.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Need to get her in to the vet, it looks like a staph infection.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Need to get her in to the vet, it looks like a staph infection.


Is that common? How do they treat it? Thank you for identifying it for me. Unfortunately my anxiety level just shot thru the roof.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There's lots of little red bumps involved unfortunately, there's just one large "pimple".
You could try washing it with like, Chlorhexadine or something (phisohex) but the problem is, she's a furry being, and there could be more rash we cannot see under the fur.
Skin issues can be incredibly complicated and can turn worse pretty quickly. I'd get advise from the vet, and see, for instance, if it's going to be an ongoing problem, if you can get a suggestion for an antibacterial wash or something.

I guess my opinion would be, get a diagnosis then ask about home treatment for future episodes, should they occur.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'm gonna take her in this morning when my vet opens. I'll post update when I get a diagnosis.
Thanks again.
DeeDee


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna take her in this morning when my vet opens. I'll post update when I get a diagnosis.
> Thanks again.
> DeeDee




Keep us updated!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

*Update on darby's boil on her belly!*

Ok, So I took her to the vet first thing this morning and according to the vet is is the Puppy Pyoderma along with a bacterial infection. My vet inserted a needle to see if she could get it to drain. It is a deep infection, only a little bit of liquid/blood came out. I managed to get her to hold still long enough to where I could take a little bit better picture of it this morning. 
It does look a little better already.
My vet put her on 500mg Cephalexin twice a day for 14 days. Hopefully this thing along with the pimples will be history sooner then later. Thanks for all the responses. I'll post again in a couple of days to let you know how she is doing. Thanks again.
DeeDee
Here is the most recent pic.








Here's the one from last night:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad you got her in.
Did he say use Chlorhexadine or anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoops, I almost forgot. If she starts to get itchy or mess with it she prescribed her some Mal-A-Ket Wipes. What are the contents you ask? Chlorhexidene Gluconate and Ketoconazole. MSVETTE2U, can I get you on speed dial? You nailed it. Thanks again for identifying this for me.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Our vet didnt prescribe any wipes. After a round of antibiotics, it appears Jazmyn's pyoderma is back (maybe a possible infection now).

I'm also wondering if it's because she's long coated, and maybe urine is on the hair there and she is constantly licking it, thus bothering the pyoderma... Back to the vet we go!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Chlorhexadine can be purchased @ a feed store but for 1 dog, it's easier to use a prepared shampoo or wash.

Ketoconazole is for fungal infections, the two mixed are good for fungal infections that become secondary bacterial infections. We have purchased Nizoral shampoo (Walmart has it usually, in the dandruff section) to use on things like ringworm. If dogs are pretty filthy or have a known bacterial infection with fungus we mix the Chlorhexadine up and use it with the Nizoral shampoo.

Chlorhexadine can also be used for fungus, it kills bacteria as well.

You can do a search for products containing the two agents --

Pure Love Ketoconazole 1%, Chlorhexidine 2% Antiseptic Wipes for Dogs and Cats | PetFlow.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Hopefully she'll be back to good in no time. Puppy Prayer's for her.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Chlorhexadine can be purchased @ a feed store but for 1 dog, it's easier to use a prepared shampoo or wash.
> 
> Ketoconazole is for fungal infections, the two mixed are good for fungal infections that become secondary bacterial infections. We have purchased Nizoral shampoo (Walmart has it usually, in the dandruff section) to use on things like ringworm. If dogs are pretty filthy or have a known bacterial infection with fungus we mix the Chlorhexadine up and use it with the Nizoral shampoo.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information you provide. I read almost all of your posts. I'm learning a lot. P.S. Darby's Boil is History. YAY. We are still on the antibiotic's until they are all gone (we have a weeks worth left). I asked my vet about if the creek could be irritating it and she said she doubted that had anything to do with it. She told me, "Some Dogs Get It, Some Dog's Don't". Hopefully she wont get it again.

Thanks again.
DeeDee


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The creek could be a problem if she scratched herself, or if she remains wet afterwards for a long time (like damp overnight or something). 

What's weird, I've never had puppy pyoderma but we've dealt with a lot of other skin issues in rescue. I dread skin issues because, like eyes, it could look one way and be a totally different thing. 
People need to take skin and eye issues very seriously and not try to home treat, because looks can be quite deceiving! 
At least for the initial diagnosis, it's always best to get the dog in sooner than later


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> The creek could be a problem if she scratched herself, or if she remains wet afterwards for a long time (like damp overnight or something).
> 
> What's weird, I've never had puppy pyoderma but we've dealt with a lot of other skin issues in rescue. I dread skin issues because, like eyes, it could look one way and be a totally different thing.
> People need to take skin and eye issues very seriously and not try to home treat, because looks can be quite deceiving!
> At least for the initial diagnosis, it's always best to get the dog in sooner than later


Believe it or not, she loves the hair dryer. After we leave the creek I towel her off if we are gonna be outside but if we go in I use the dryer. She can't wait. She usually follows me right into the bathroom and lay's down. She has gotten to where now she come in there when I start blow drying my own hair. It's funny. 
I'm OCD over my dogs. My Yorkie has had skin allergies since she was about 2 so unfortunately I am all too familiar with skin irritations. I'm constantly checking and re-checking. My Yorkie just had some benign cysts took off her back and neck in February. I think they bothered me more then they bothered her.


----------

